# Avatar maybe??



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Could someone edit and make an avatar out of these pix?? i would like her name on it (Superstarr) with 2 r's!!! Thanks


----------



## RocShrimp (Apr 14, 2009)

How's this?








OR this:








The reason for pink and green is I saw your signature... 

Enjoy!

~RocShrimp
p.s. might post some more ideas later


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

here's one I did,


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

these are set in avatar size


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

OMG awesome thanks guys!


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Maybe this one too! i forgot this is my fav....thx


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

and this one haha


----------



## murrayhallbuccaneer (May 4, 2009)




----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

murrayhallbuccaneer said:


>


=O wow i likey!!!


----------



## murrayhallbuccaneer (May 4, 2009)

glad you like it


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Heres some more pix...hehe


----------

